

Ask HN: Does Mac OS X Yosemite Get Rid of Dashboard? - tronium

I&#x27;m very curious to know if there&#x27;s any way of finding out if dashboard has finally disappeared from OSX, or more like merged with the new notification center. The latter would be my guess, considering they did refer to &quot;widgets&quot; that can be put there. It has been rumored that Apple will get rid of dashboard for awhile, but has that come to fruition?
======
dlevine
From what I can tell, Apple doesn't usually announce when they get rid of
something. It just kind of fades out gradually and disappears one day
(remember Sherlock?). Apple hasn't talked about the dashboard in quite a
while.

It appears that Apple is adding widgets to the notifications bar in both iOS
and OS X. Given that the two OSes are converging, and there is no iOS analog
for the Dashboard, I'm guessing that the Dashboard is going away.

------
nmolo
It still exists. [1] Unfortunately its the same and looks out of place.

[1] [http://www.superb.info/review-screenshots-os-x-
yosemite/](http://www.superb.info/review-screenshots-os-x-yosemite/)

------
josephpmay
It's disabled by default but can be turned on in System Preferences

------
gahish
i clicked the dashboard icon in launchpad and it got enabled and it looks
exactly the same as mavericks

